# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Tapatalk mobile forum reader

## killface

Have you guys ever thought about installing tapatalk? It's an amazing mobile app for reading & posting to forums but it has to be enabled by the forum admin.

Www.tapatalk.com

----------


## killface

Nothing? 78 views, so I know somebody's interested.

----------


## Big

I posted from my Blackberry for year and I'm posting on my iPhone now. both work fine.

----------

